# doc in PDF umwandeln



## Gottox (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich würde gerne unter Linux Word- in PDF-Dateien umwandeln.
Was an sich garnet mal so schwer ist, aber wie kann ich das über nen Shellscript erledigen?

Dank'schön!

// Nachtrag:
antiword hab ich schon ausprobiert... Großer Nachteil: Es kann nicht richtig mit Tabellen.
Gibts vielleicht die Möglichkeit nen Script mit Openoffice zu machen? Wenn Ja, wie?
Alternativ würde ich mich auch mit umwandlung von rte in pdf oder ps zufriedengeben.


----------



## JohannesR (19. Januar 2004)

Schonmal den "GNU a2ps - 'Anything to PostScript' converter and pretty-printer" probiert?


----------



## Gottox (19. Januar 2004)

Hmm... Ich dachte immer a2ps könnte nur von ASCII in PS konvertieren...


----------



## JohannesR (19. Januar 2004)

```
$ apt-cache show a2ps
Package: a2ps
Priority: optional
Section: text
Installed-Size: 3100
Maintainer: Masayuki Hatta <mhatta@debian.org>
Architecture: i386
Version: 4.13b+cvs.2003.09.20-1
Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2-1), libpaper1
Recommends: bzip2, groff, gs-common, html2ps, imagemagick, lpr | cupsys-client, tetex-bin, wdiff
Suggests: scalable-cyrfonts
Filename: pool/main/a/a2ps/a2ps_4.13b+cvs.2003.09.20-1_i386.deb
Size: 717644
MD5sum: b6e003fc460d548ea349070d11c440fd
Description: GNU a2ps - 'Anything to PostScript' converter and pretty-printer
 GNU a2ps converts files into PostScript for printing or viewing. It uses a
 nice default format, usually two pages on each physical page, borders
 surrounding pages, headers with useful information (page number, printing
 date, file name or supplied header), line numbering, symbol substitution
 as well as pretty printing for a wide range of programming languages.
 .
 Historically, a2ps started as a text to PostScript converter, but thanks
 to powerful delegations it is able to let you use it for any kind of files,
 ie it can also digest manual pages, dvi files, texinfo, ....
 .
 Among the other most noticeable features of a2ps are:
  - various encodings (all the Latins and others),
  - various fonts (automatic font down loading),
  - various medias,
  - various printer interfaces,
  - various output styles,
  - various programming languages,
  - various helping applications,
  - and various spoken languages.
```

Aus der Debian-Paketbeschreibung. Ich habs noch nicht getestet, aber *Anything* to Postscript klingt vielversprechend, finde ich!


----------



## Gottox (19. Januar 2004)

Also für mich hört's sich so an, als das ich praktisch nochmal ein Programm schreiben müsste, das dann z.B. Tabellen usw berechnet...  Find ich ein bisschen zu aufwendig...


----------



## JohannesR (19. Januar 2004)

Du könntest ja damit anfangen, das Programm erstmal zu testen? Ausserdem solltest du deine Ansprüche runterschrauben, es gibt nicht für alles perfekte One-Click-Applikationen. Ab und zu wird (dreisterweise) etwas arbeit vom User verlangt! 

Edit: Was ist denn bitte daran so schwer?

```
$ a2ps mill.1.ps.gz a2ps.gif NEWS a2ps.texi index.html -o demo.ps
```

Ok, ich gebe zu, dass sind alles keine docs, aber viel schwieriger wird das auch nicht sein!


----------



## Gottox (19. Januar 2004)

Mir würde das ganz plain reichen aber es gibt da diese fiesen DAU-Kunden die ihre Worddocs per Mausklick konvertieren wollen...

Aber trotzdem danke...


----------



## JohannesR (19. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gottox _
> *Mir würde das ganz plain reichen aber es gibt da diese fiesen DAU-Kunden die ihre Worddocs per Mausklick konvertieren wollen...*



Dann gib den DAU-Kunden OpenOffice und erklär` ihnen, wie man auf den "Export directly as PDF"-Button klickt, der zwischen dem "Edit File"- und dem "Print File directly"-Button liegt!


----------



## chewie (20. April 2004)

@Johannes Rötger

*lach*


----------

